# Coast-To-Coast and True Value Westpoint bicycles



## partsguy (May 6, 2013)

I know muscle bikes under these names can be worth quite a bit of money, with most being Murray or AMF built. I see there is a small following for John Deere bikes as well. But are there any collectors who would want a Coast-To-Coast or Westpoint 3-speed? I had twot hat came in and both are mens models and are in near-mint condition. I was simply going to tune them up and flip them as nice, good quality American-made riders but I thought I would ask if any have collector's value to them. Both are Huffy-built (uncommon from I see) and one is a 1972 and the other is a 1983. I can provide pics if necessary.


----------



## looneymatthew (May 6, 2013)

*send a pic of a twot hat ?*

i would be more intrested in what that looks like than those huffys


just kiddin just messin aroud with your misspelling.   both are mens models? twot hat?    NICE1






classicfan1 said:


> I know muscle bikes under these names can be worth quite a bit of money, with most being Murray or AMF built. I see there is a small following for John Deere bikes as well. But are there any collectors who would want a Coast-To-Coast or Westpoint 3-speed? I had twot hat came in and both are mens models and are in near-mint condition. I was simply going to tune them up and flip them as nice, good quality American-made riders but I thought I would ask if any have collector's value to them. Both are Huffy-built (uncommon from I see) and one is a 1972 and the other is a 1983. I can provide pics if necessary.


----------



## looneymatthew (May 6, 2013)

*Wally world*

I think thats what clark gRizwald wore .


----------



## partsguy (May 6, 2013)

lol, one of my many typos. Here they are:


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 12, 2013)

Those are great to ride, but sadly, almost no market value. There are a few fans of Schwinn's "lightweight" (ha ha!) touring bikes, including myself, but not as many as one would think.


----------



## Sissy (Jun 22, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I know muscle bikes under these names can be worth quite a bit of money, with most being Murray or AMF built. I see there is a small following for John Deere bikes as well. But are there any collectors who would want a Coast-To-Coast or Westpoint 3-speed? I had twot hat came in and both are mens models and are in near-mint condition. I was simply going to tune them up and flip them as nice, good quality American-made riders but I thought I would ask if any have collector's value to them. Both are Huffy-built (uncommon from I see) and one is a 1972 and the other is a 1983. I can provide pics if necessary.


----------



## Sissy (Jun 22, 2017)

I recently acquired a ladies brown vintage 26 inch true value westpoint bicycle made by Murray. Everything is original and only has a bit of rust issues which I am slowly restoring myself. I'm interested in knowing more about it but my research comes up that it's a very rare color and a rare find period and that it may be considered a muscle bike. I don't know about that but that would be great because I love it and really want to know more about it. I hope someone here can help me out.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 23, 2017)

If you want any parts I also have a ladies brown Westpoint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jun 23, 2017)

Gosh. Oh, the things I have learned in four years. I can't believe I posted this drivel!!!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 23, 2017)

looneymatthew said:


> *send a pic of a twot hat ?*
> 
> i would be more intrested in what that looks like than those huffys
> 
> ...





I think this is a twot hat...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 23, 2017)

But if you go farther back, True Value was HSB&Co, and their brand labels have certainly gained respect in collectors' markets over time.




 



maybe you can reap the rewards in another 60 years?


----------



## Sissy (Jun 24, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> If you want any parts I also have a ladies brown Westpoint.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> Thank you I'll keep that in mind. But for now I'm good to go . She is completely all there, whoever owned her took very good care of the bike. But removing the bit of rust that it has is a bit challenging because i do not want to compromise the original anything so I'm just gonna take my time. Im mostly looking for any background information on her because I don't know anything about this particular bike.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 24, 2017)

I had never even hear of the West Point brand till I found mine, my frame is a little compromised might of happened when the previous owners little brother took it out to practice his ramping skills?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sissy (Jun 29, 2017)

I have never heard of the Westpoint brand either. And not mention the rarity of this one. I've never seen a bike this large and heavy, every part of her is original and large in size. When i purchased her i knew she was special. Rust is the only thing i need to tend to and not much of it at all. A little love and care and she will look almost like new. I do plan on giving her an upgrade to some beautiful new tubeless tires that will be great for the beach. This is what I know about her, if anyone knows anything else about this type of bike, I would appreciate if you could share that information with me. 
It's a vintage  Ladies
26 inch/57cm True Value Westpoint bike made by Murray. Earthtone Brown Color.. I do believe I'm in love.. LOL


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 29, 2017)

Sissy start a thread and post some pictures on the progress you are making on the Westpoint. Your last comment says you are going tubeless with the tires? That's really only for the really high end mountain and road bike riders I've seen guys spend hundreds on the conversion and I don't know what benefits they get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> But if you go farther back, True Value was HSB&Co, and their brand labels have certainly gained respect in collectors' markets over time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, but I sold both of these nice riders a long time ago.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2017)

Sissy said:


> I have never heard of the Westpoint brand either. And not mention the rarity of this one. I've never seen a bike this large and heavy, every part of her is original and large in size. When i purchased her i knew she was special. Rust is the only thing i need to tend to and not much of it at all. A little love and care and she will look almost like new. I do plan on giving her an upgrade to some beautiful new tubeless tires that will be great for the beach. This is what I know about her, if anyone knows anything else about this type of bike, I would appreciate if you could share that information with me.
> It's a vintage  Ladies
> 26 inch/57cm True Value Westpoint bike made by Murray. Earthtone Brown Color.. I do believe I'm in love.. LOL




You should really post pictures of this bike for us to help you. Especially since Murray serial numbers are hard to decipher without pics. Lots of overlap.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 30, 2017)

Sissy said:


> I have never heard of the Westpoint brand either. And not mention the rarity of this one. I've never seen a bike this large and heavy, every part of her is original and large in size. When i purchased her i knew she was special. Rust is the only thing i need to tend to and not much of it at all. A little love and care and she will look almost like new. I do plan on giving her an upgrade to some beautiful new tubeless tires that will be great for the beach. This is what I know about her, if anyone knows anything else about this type of bike, I would appreciate if you could share that information with me.
> It's a vintage  Ladies
> 26 inch/57cm True Value Westpoint bike made by Murray. Earthtone Brown Color.. I do believe I'm in love.. LOL



that's why many of us are here - this is the bike website - fun, photos, history


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2017)

Here here! Fun, photos, history, and friends.


----------

